# Live Report from Yellow River



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

A big ass flathead and two GREAT channels. Pics later to come. Saw a big eel and gator also


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice, mark the spot for me. I hope for gator tags next month, lol keep it up, should be a good night!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn I'm actually catching catfish. Gator was about 6 maybe 7 foot. Decent size to me. Flathead weighs 9.2 lbs


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Last night was rough, it started out great with me catching fish to at midnight my motor over heating, battery finally getting low voltage to where it wouldnt start. Thank God, I was upstream and still had my trolling motor battery. Took me about two hrs to troll my way back to the launch. Thank you again Cootcommander for helping me out again.

Went to Bitco in Milton to grab a two dozen shiners. Got out to the spot. Nothing but gar. Moved on and right before the sun went down boom... fish on which produced at that time a channel cat. I had tied up to a wasp nest which I had to be careful of. After going a hr plus without a bite I moved on. Went down stream about two/three hundreds yards. Line out, boom again another so called channel cat bigger than the last one. So by this time Im pretty happy. Towards around 10.30 my rod takes off, after a 5 min fight without seeing the fish, Im convinced its a catfish, or stirper. Gar would of come to the surface, everytime I tried to get him up it would dive back down. Now this is on one of my surf rods, 15 lb test I think.Finally I get it closer to the boat, still without seeing it when my knot to the swivel pulled out,, this is just reeling in one of those channels, oh well :whistling:. Hr or so goes by without a bite and Im wondering if the bite has died off or should I move on. Last night is was pretty dark out and alot of times I can hear my rod bend or move around which tells me this a fish on. I was checking one of my rods when my bass pole bends sharply, then nothiong thenagain when I grabbed it and started reeling, I can tell this fish is going to be big for drag started to sound off. Very worreid at this point because my line is 12 lb test, ya I know not the best bet:blink:. I gingerly work the fish towards the boat and finally get it to the surface and sure enough a nice big flathead. . Once I had a good look at him I though theres no way that fish is going into my smallish net, flathead didnt want no part of my boat every time it got close it would take off again. After a struggle to guided it back to the boat I was able to lip him and into the boat :thumbup:. Ugly as heck though compared to those other cats which I beleieve are a blue/channel hybrid? I say that for I did I forum search awhile back and theres been others who've caught them. Now when I think about it I bet anything that one that pulled loose was bigger than this for it didnt even surface. Those hybrid looking cats were fun and fiesty to catch. When I was shinning the light into the river I saw what at first I thought was a snake, gar or bowfin then it donned on me I was seeing a eel, ODD. Wasnt aware there was freshwater eels here?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats on the catch. I kept losing fish when i started and i quickly learned that the palomar knot is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good job, before you know it 30lbers will be flying in the boat


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice catch,but I have a ? in the first blurry pic are your toenails pink? :blink:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good job man those two look like speckled cats or channels.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Nice catch,but I have a ? in the first blurry pic are your toenails pink? :blink:


LMOA haha thats my wifes. :thumbsup:. No worries here. Haha.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

skiff89_jr said:


> Congrats on the catch. I kept losing fish when i started and i quickly learned that the palomar knot is the way to go :thumbsup:


Its funny you mentioned that for I just learned that knot not to long ago. Very simple. I use to just thread the line through the eyelet twist a few times then thread back through. No more of that after losing that fish.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Good job, before you know it 30lbers will be flying in the boat


 
I bet thats a fight. I couldnt even imagine. Im going to start bringing a big game net and also put some new 30ld test line on just in case. 

Jcoss, I think your right they were speckled I noticed. Are they channels? just speckled ones? never seen them before.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> Its funny you mentioned that for I just learned that knot not to long ago. Very simple. I use to just thread the line through the eyelet twist a few times then thread back through. No more of that after losing that fish.


Yeah we learnt real quick to learn a new knot. The first time i took my dad flathead fishing his knot slipped and we somehow lucked up and caught the same fish twice lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

cool pic skiff...I've done the same thing on gar...hung a big gar on yellow one time that snatched my rod bout 10ft. out of the boat (before I got good rodholders) and was long gone. About 30mins. passed and I had another good bite, hooked up with a big gar turned out to be the same one 15lber... landed him and then pulled all the line back in from my orginal hook in its mouth and got my rod and reel back. Crazy things happen on the river thats why I love it...:thumbsup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn thats crazy skiff. Are those 3/0 hooks? Looks like a big flathead there. Im still ticked off I lost that one, I dunno what's up but it bugs the crap out of me I didn't even get to see. I was hoping if I stuck around long enough I'd do what you did there. That's when I got that another one no hook line or swivel though.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ha what's funny is my dad had just asked me,"if i lose one or if he breaks me, will he come back for it?" I replied, "I doubt it, you might as well kiss that one good bye." About 10 minutes later he catches this one and i net him and when i went to unhooked him i was amazed. He weighed 15#'s. He's in my flathead album on my profile. And i think those hooks are 7/0's


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome!! Congrats on the cats, and I think Flatheads might be the most beautiful fish that swims haha. We are heading out tomorrow night for Flatheads over here in Tally, report to come soon


----------

